# il grande Mario



## LauraCx

Ciao!

Quando noi italiani ci riferiamo a una persona, un nostro amico o qualcuno che stimiamo, a volte diciamo "il grande Mario!" oppure "Ma certo che lo conosco, il grandissimo Stefano tal dei tali", ecc.

Ecco, non riesco a trovare una traduzione che mi piaccia per rendere l'idea in francese. Qualcosa come: le bon vieux Stéphane? Però non mi trasmette l'idea di amicizia...

Voi avete qualche idea per caso?

Grazie mille 

Laura


----------



## Paquita

ce cher Stéphane, ce cher vieux Stéphane, l'ami Stéphane, notre ami Stéphane
"Le bon vieux" va bene ma preferisco "ce" o "notre" invece di "le"


----------



## matoupaschat

Une autre possibilité, qui a l'air différente, mais qui au fond revient au même, tout en étant plus familière (mais tout à fait correcte) comme tournure: "Mario, bien sûr que je connais... ça c'est quelqu'un !"


----------



## Valpolicello

Io sento dire e dico "le fameux Mario".


----------



## LauraCx

Si imparano sempre cose nuove! Fantastico!

Grazie mille!


----------

